
Apiary has got Swagger - zdne
http://blog.apiary.io/2016/01/18/We-ve-got-Swagger/
======
smt88
> _We are also exploring ways for people to move easily between the
> languages._

That's currently impossible (to my knowledge) because API Blueprint encodes
far less data than Swagger can. Moving losslessly between formats wouldn't
work unless APIB changes...

~~~
zdne
> far less data

/author of API Blueprint here/ I would not say this is the case. API Blueprint
focuses on different data for various reasons (design-first, documentation-
orinented). In order to bring the Swagger support we had to introduce some
extension in the format. We are, however, trying to unify the tooling under
the hood of the refract project ([https://github.com/refractproject/refract-
spec/blob/master/n...](https://github.com/refractproject/refract-
spec/blob/master/namespaces/api-description-namespace.md)) through
(de)serialization plugins for the Fury.js library
([https://github.com/apiaryio/fury.js](https://github.com/apiaryio/fury.js))

------
k__
I don't know anything about them.

Are they some kind of API mock-up tools?

~~~
zdne
/disclaimer: I work at Apiary/

A hosted mock server is part of Apiary suite of tools for the entire API
design lifecycle. Others would include interactive documentation, traffic
inspector, backend testing and style guide validation. We hope to encourage
collaboration and bring the design-first, documentation-oriented approach to
the world of API development.

~~~
k__
And Swagger does the same?

~~~
zdne
Swagger and API Blueprint are two different formats to describe web APIs.
Until now Apiary and its tools supported only the API Blueprint. This has
changed today.

